# Clog and Knocker Railway Tunnel



## BobClay (Dec 18, 2016)

This railway ran from Stafford to Uttoxeter and passed through Loxley Tunnel a few miles west of Uttoxeter. Took these pix in 2014. The first two in winter and the second two in summer.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for posting that, sorry it took me so long to approve it!


----------

